# 1980 Winnebago Chieftan Engine Swap??



## 130070 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have recently bought a 1980 Winnebago Chieftan, which has the dodge/Mopar 440 cu"/7200cc petrol engine powering it.
I want to swap it out for a Diesel engine, and have been offered a Diesel engine & gearbox from a British/European Dodge 500 series van.
Do any of you lovely people out there know if this would be a relativley straight forward swap, or can you point me at anybody who has experience of engine swapping on older or any Winnebagos for that matter.
Any advice or information regarding this subject would be greatly appreciated, and so would info on anybody with experience of carrying out lpg conversions on large and/or American vehicles in the greater london or south east of England area.
Many Thanks..x..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Kingb,
OK the old Dodge 440 will never be the most economical engine but you will never be short of spares.
I had several and from the late 60s to the mid 80s they were used pretty extensively in virtually all modestly priced American RVs. Well tried and tested. 
I even have some maintence books on it.

I have also come across a few diesel conversions. The first observation was the noise...!!! Most converters extolled the virtues of their personal conversion and how pleased they were to triumph over the difficulties of which there are many...!!!

I have seen Perkins, Cummins and other unmemorable botches. Apart from the physical problems of mounting a different engine and mating it up with the auto box (Torquflight I think), there is the fuel system and vac brakes to consider. 

I love diesel and am not knocking it generally. But when fitted into an RV not designed for a diesel engine the horrors of noise, vibration, low power, etc. will make you wonder why you ever took on the project.

Good luck and buy some ear defenders. I don't know the spec of the Dodge 500 but Gold Motor Services of Alton are Winnebago specialists and I'm sure would give you other reasons not to go down this route.

Ray.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*engine conversion*

I would think that an LPG conversion on yours would be more economical than the diesel conversion, things to take into account are, weight, noise, vibration, fuel supply, servo vacuum, and rear axle ratio. Remember the diesel engine will not rev as high as the petrol so you may struggle with performance


----------

